# need help with painting schemes



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

At a minimum you have to include some pictures.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The major paint companies have computer programs that will let you try schemes of your own or that they suggest on similar photos or you own if you want to mask them off. Your paint store or certainly your library will have good books. A color consultant or interior designer can help. Try the www.colourlovers.com site too.

And remember, when it is time, you will buy good paint from a paint and not a box store right?


----------

